# Birth and registration/visa...



## Purple_uk (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi all,

I am currently pregnant and would like some advice on the process of giving birth here in Cairo please.

Both me and my husband are british citizens, born and raised in the UK, moved here 3 years ago. My husband however is originally Egyptian and also has the egyptian passport and id (his parents did this for him when he was a child). Anyway, because of his egyptian nationality we have always entered and left Egypt without a visa or residency...not sure if this is legal or not?! His egyptian passport expired a few months ago and when we left Egypt on holiday he used his british passport and they didnt say anything (he did have to show his outdated egyptian passport though I guess as proof that he is egyptian). 

Anyway, my problem is once the baby is born we will register the birth and apply for the british passport...but when we leave the country for the first time with baby will we have any problems due to our current situation? I also read in a previous post that because the babys passport has no visa stamp we will encounter problems leaving, especially since the father has egyptian nationality aswell, unless we get the baby an egyptian passport...is this true? And if we were to get baby the egyptian passport, would he (if a boy) have to do military service later on? If this is going to be an issue then should we be getting residency so as not to have to use husbands egyptian nationality when giving birth in order to keep everything "british" so that no problems arise later on as im guessing with both parents being british it should be easier right?

I just want to understand what the situation is as to not be hit with any surprises! With regards to registering birth and applying for passport...my understanding is we get baby the egyptian certificate using hospital/doctor birth note/letter, then register at the british embassy in Cairo, then send relevant documents and application for passport to the processing center in France which should take at least 6 weeks...is this correct? 

Sorry for all the questions, like I said I just want to be prepared


----------



## Homeless (Jul 31, 2012)

First your husband should have his status clear and all documents available in case he needs it.
For example as and Egyptian man he must have a document clearing his military status. He could be asked for it when he's leaving the country even on a British passport unless he has a valid visa.

Then when the baby is born he should get an Egyptian birth certificate issued which is very straight forward as long as your husband has his national ID card or birth certificate.
If you then get a British passport for the baby all you need to do to exit and enter the country with the baby is to have his birth certificate along with the British passport (this is an opinion not a known fact)

Whether you get the baby a passport or not if he is regsitered as Egyptian male he will (if laws remain the same) be subjected to draft law and will have to either serve in the military or receive exemption for whatever reason but he will have to have a certificate of military status.

For your husband to get residency he will have to enter the country with a passport that he did not use to enter as Egyptian, ie no enter stamps. And there may be an issue of fraud as he is Egyptian and will be claiming not to be. Of course he can apply to renounce his citizenship.

Your concern for your son being drafted some 18 or more years later is a bit over. I think if you survive in Egypt that long you will find a way to manage.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Purple_uk said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am currently pregnant and would like some advice on the process of giving birth here in Cairo please.
> 
> ...



Have a look at this thread....may be some useful info for you there.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/egypt-expat-forum-expats-living-egypt/44881-childbirth-egypte.html


----------

